# D2 Racing/ Ksport Air suspension?



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

I might just look into this as well.After ordering eibach springs twice only to find both stores don't have it (apparently shortage),I'm taking it as a sign to go the coilover route or air suspension lol.


----------

